# Extra Bones Man



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I had never heard of this condition - really bizarre.

http://www.ctpost.com/health/article/Danbury-man-has-extra-bones-growing-in-his-body-523388.php


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He has a good attitude about it - that makes a difference when dealing with anything out of the ordinary.

Unrelated to his condition, my favorite part is when he talks about people who come in complaining about an auto accident and he tells them they should consider themselves lucky they're alive to complain about it. It's all about perspective


----------

